# PLEASE READ: Faulty BBT thermometers on the market



## Soili

Ok, a BBT thermometer issue has been brought up by Nayr29. It seems there are a lot of BBT thermometers, different brands, that read same numbers and cannot be trusted when charting. Check your chart to see if you're getting a lot of same numbers and nothing in between.

When it comes to Fahrenheit ones, it looks like popular numbers are these: 96.80, 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.73

There's likely to be an issue with Celsius ones as well. Report if you noticed something about yours! I'll edit the post, when we get some information.

The brands in question so far are:

1. Walgreens Basal Digital Thermometer Fast Reading
2. Those from eBay and Amazon.co.uk (sold by eBay user "fertilityplan" or "Home Health (UK) Ltd." on Amazon.co.uk ). Brand is "Eon" or "Geon" or "+eon". 
They look like this:
https://www.zoombaby.co.uk/image/obj482geo456pg20p3.png

I've contacted the ebay seller "fertilityplan" (registered as "Home Health (UK) Ltd." on Amazon.co.uk), who I bought the thermometer from about this issue. They refuse to admit that there's something wrong with the thermometer and blame me for not temping properly. BEWARE!!

Spread the word!

_________________
Original post was:
I usually wake up on my own, without alarm. But I set it to 6.30, especially for BBT. The thing is I often get very light sleep in the morning, when I'm aware I'm not really fast sleep anymore, but don't wanna wake up yet. So I'm kinda resting in bed and lightly dreaming. Should I temp as soon as I become aware it's morning, even though it's not time yet and I don't plan on getting up? Or should I wait for the alarm? 

I tried avoiding that issue by temping in the middle of the night, but that backfired. I started sleeping poorly through the whole night, and I then read on FF that it's really not advised to do it any other time then your normal wake up time.


----------



## julybabe84

I set my alarm for 640 temp in the dark (mine beeps) switch it off go back to sleep and read it when I get up. I keep thermometer under my pillow so its easy reach. I too have had mornings like you described and lay there scared to move till the alarm goes off, I also still have slight fluctuations in my chart so would be interested to see what other people suggest. Another thing for me is by 5am i can almost guarantee i'll be at the loo so thought about changing my alarm to that time instead.


----------



## Soili

Hi! I do the same! Keep the thermometer under the pillow and temp in the dark, but then I can't help to check the result after it stops beeping ;) 

The danger with moving it to an earlier hour for me would be that I'll start naturally waking up even earlier. I thought 3am would be a safe bet. Two weeks on, I started waking up in the middle of the night on my own, pretty much every night, sometimes an hour before the alarm, screwing up the whole thing.


----------



## Nayr29

I chart the same time every day at around 6am. DH wakes me up when his alarm goes off, sticks it in my mouth and then texts me the result and I see it when I wake up.

One thing we're noticing is that we keep getting the same results over and over. Here are my 22 or so temps this cycle sorted in order from lowest to highest. Notice the bolded numbers and how often they have appeared. Anyone else have this?

Temp
96.76
*96.8
96.8
96.8
96.8*96.93
96.93
97.05
*97.18
97.18*97.2
*97.33
97.33
97.45
97.45*97.58
97.6
*97.73
97.73
97.73*


----------



## Soili

Oh! I have this! I know for sure 97.73 popped up quite a few times! Also 97.33 and 97.18.

I got mine for ebay, looks like this:

https://www.zoombaby.co.uk/image/obj482geo456pg20p3.png


----------



## Nayr29

Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?


----------



## julybabe84

Soili said:


> Hi! I do the same! Keep the thermometer under the pillow and temp in the dark, but then I can't help to check the result after it stops beeping ;)
> 
> The danger with moving it to an earlier hour for me would be that I'll start naturally waking up even earlier. I thought 3am would be a safe bet. Two weeks on, I started waking up in the middle of the night on my own, pretty much every night, sometimes an hour before the alarm, screwing up the whole thing.

I never though of that I'd prob be the same. Also OH is a terrible sleeper so he'd prob be up even longer. My alarm goes off 10mins before his lol. I have slept right through his loads of times so i need my own.


----------



## Soili

Nayr29 said:


> Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?

I don't know, but it's weird, isn't it??

Here's mine from this cycle (it's been a loooong one):

97.52
97.18
97.45
96.80
97.33
97.05
97.45
97.33
97.20
97.18
97.18
97.60
97.73
97.33
97.58
97.33
97.33
96.63
97.17
97.58
96.80
97.60
97.73
97.45
97.73
97.60
97.90
97.90
97.45
97.20
97.58
98.04

I pretty much have all your numbers and same ones repeated! Definitely many 97.33, 97.45 and 97.73! I mean, what are the odds?? Shouldn't there be 97.32 and 97.34 as well, for example??


----------



## Soili

julybabe84 said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I do the same! Keep the thermometer under the pillow and temp in the dark, but then I can't help to check the result after it stops beeping ;)
> 
> The danger with moving it to an earlier hour for me would be that I'll start naturally waking up even earlier. I thought 3am would be a safe bet. Two weeks on, I started waking up in the middle of the night on my own, pretty much every night, sometimes an hour before the alarm, screwing up the whole thing.
> 
> I never though of that I'd prob be the same. Also OH is a terrible sleeper so he'd prob be up even longer. My alarm goes off 10mins before his lol. I have slept right through his loads of times so i need my own.Click to expand...

Yeah, I think this thing in my head, like a mental clock or something ;) If trained to wake up at the same time for a week, it's gonna do it on its own. Very inconvenient when trying to chart BBT.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nayr29 said:


> Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?


Interesting. I have that same one and I get 96.8 and 97.18 a lot!


----------



## NellyVille

I've been charting just over a month now, OH wakes up at 5am 6 days a week so I usually take my temp then and go back to sleep. Mine beeps so I check it when I wake up. But then sometimes I don't wake up when his alarm goes off. And obviously on his day off he doesn't set his alarm and wouldn't appreciate being woken up at 5 on the 1 day he gets to lie in!! Temping is much more complicated than I originally thought!!


----------



## Nayr29

Mrs. AJ said:


> Nayr29 said:
> 
> 
> Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have that same one and I get 96.8 and 97.18 a lot!Click to expand...


I do some statistics with work and this is definitely not something that would happen just by chance. I would love to get some more information on this and see if it truly is a thermometer issue.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nayr29 said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nayr29 said:
> 
> 
> Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have that same one and I get 96.8 and 97.18 a lot!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do some statistics with work and this is definitely not something that would happen just by chance. I would love to get some more information on this and see if it truly is a thermometer issue.Click to expand...

I think it IS a thermometer issue. I just did some googling and this thermometer has terrible reviews, many mentioning that it just spits out these same numbers. https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-basal-digital-thermometer/ID=prod4130206-product

I am sooooo disappointed, and now feel as thought I've just been wasting my time!


----------



## Soili

Ok, so basically I can throw a whole month of charting out of the window!

Nayr29, thank you so much for bring this up! I did notice the same numbers for some time, but never thought of blaming the thermometer. Mine is different from yours, but they must be making those in the same factory or using same chips, because my numbers are same as yours. 

Question now though - which one CAN you trust???


----------



## NellyVille

Soili said:


> Ok, so basically I can throw a whole month of charting out of the window!
> 
> Nayr29, thank you so much for bring this up! I did notice the same numbers for some time, but never thought of blaming the thermometer. Mine is different from yours, but they must be making those in the same factory or using same chips, because my numbers are same as yours.
> 
> Question now though - which one CAN you trust???

Doubt it's much help but mine came from Boots x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I may be overreacting, but I totally feel devastated by this. :cry:

I may just go buy an old fashioned, not digital thermometer. Ugh!


----------



## Nayr29

Wow! All the same numbers keep popping up for everyone. This thing is a piece of junk and seems to be all over the place so can't really trust it. So now, I have no idea if I truly had an anov month or not? Good news is, we have been :sex: just about every other day this cycle so we got our bases covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Soili

I renamed the thread to bring attention to this. Kinda makes my original question worthless, because there's a whole bigger issue out there ;)


----------



## Soili

NellyVille said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so basically I can throw a whole month of charting out of the window!
> 
> Nayr29, thank you so much for bring this up! I did notice the same numbers for some time, but never thought of blaming the thermometer. Mine is different from yours, but they must be making those in the same factory or using same chips, because my numbers are same as yours.
> 
> Question now though - which one CAN you trust???
> 
> Doubt it's much help but mine came from Boots xClick to expand...

Not to me, unless they have online store?? ;) But I'm sure others would appreciate to know this!


----------



## Nayr29

Soili said:


> Ok, a BBT thermometer issue has been brought up by Nayr29. It seems there are a lot of BBT thermometers, different brands, that read same numbers and cannot be trusted when charting. Check your chart to see if you're getting a lot of same numbers and nothing in between.
> 
> Seems like popular numbers are these: 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.73
> 
> _________________
> Original post was:
> I usually wake up on my own, without alarm. But I set it to 6.30, especially for BBT. The thing is I often get very light sleep in the morning, when I'm aware I'm not really fast sleep anymore, but don't wanna wake up yet. So I'm kinda resting in bed and lightly dreaming. Should I temp as soon as I become aware it's morning, even though it's not time yet and I don't plan on getting up? Or should I wait for the alarm?
> 
> I tried avoiding that issue by temping in the middle of the night, but that backfired. I started sleeping poorly through the whole night, and I then read on FF that it's really not advised to do it any other time then your normal wake up time.

Don't forget 96.8!


----------



## Soili

Nayr29 said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Ok, a BBT thermometer issue has been brought up by Nayr29. It seems there are a lot of BBT thermometers, different brands, that read same numbers and cannot be trusted when charting. Check your chart to see if you're getting a lot of same numbers and nothing in between.
> 
> Seems like popular numbers are these: 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.73
> 
> _________________
> Original post was:
> I usually wake up on my own, without alarm. But I set it to 6.30, especially for BBT. The thing is I often get very light sleep in the morning, when I'm aware I'm not really fast sleep anymore, but don't wanna wake up yet. So I'm kinda resting in bed and lightly dreaming. Should I temp as soon as I become aware it's morning, even though it's not time yet and I don't plan on getting up? Or should I wait for the alarm?
> 
> I tried avoiding that issue by temping in the middle of the night, but that backfired. I started sleeping poorly through the whole night, and I then read on FF that it's really not advised to do it any other time then your normal wake up time.
> 
> Don't forget 96.8!Click to expand...

Thank you, added!! :)


----------



## Kaede351

I don't have a alarming amount of temps the same... nothing that woukld make me think there was anything wrong with my thermometer.

36.27
36.2
36.23
36.26
36.21
36.24
36.27
36.26
36.17
36.36
36.19
36.02
35.77
36.17
35.95
35.9
36.26
36.2
36.27
36.32
36.5
36.48
36.37
36.68
36.64
36.45
36.6
36.44

Do you not just think that maybe your bodies just are good at keeping a constant resting temperature? lol

XxX


----------



## lol2811

I also have this thermometer and thought it a little odd I seemed to get the same temps some days but thought it was just me as the temp rise still seemed to tie up with my cbfm and cm. 

I have just ordered a new one from amazon, an atduk one so hopefully that will be a little more reliable. 

I'm worried I haven't been ovulating now but if I'm still getting peaks on my monitor I should be ok shouldn't I?


----------



## Soili

Kaede351 said:


> I don't have a alarming amount of temps the same... nothing that woukld make me think there was anything wrong with my thermometer.
> 
> 36.27
> 36.2
> 36.23
> 36.26
> 36.21
> 36.24
> 36.27
> 36.26
> 36.17
> 36.36
> 36.19
> 36.02
> 35.77
> 36.17
> 35.95
> 35.9
> 36.26
> 36.2
> 36.27
> 36.32
> 36.5
> 36.48
> 36.37
> 36.68
> 36.64
> 36.45
> 36.6
> 36.44
> 
> Do you not just think that maybe your bodies just are good at keeping a constant resting temperature? lol
> 
> XxX

Yours seem just fine to me!

Hehe, nope, I don't think the explanation is that simple. Because it looks like water in a glass is also pron to constant temperatures :D I just tested it!


----------



## Bunnylicious

I get 97.3 so often, once I thought my temp was broken

I use this: https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Di...33AY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297968322&sr=8-2

I think this thermometer is reliable. 

See my ovulation chart, month October was 2 months after I was off BCP, my temps were so erratic, like a roller coaster
then month after month later, my temp has becoming more stable.

I also like how it has a backlight. So I can see the result in the dark.


----------



## DMG83

Mine is from boots too (and i'm sure they do have an online store) and i've never had this problem! Can't believe they can get away with it!

To the poster who said about getting a "normal" thermometer, you need one to .00 accuracy for bbt charting otherwise you won't be able to track ovulation

start writing crappy reviews on the websites ladies!


----------



## Soili

Nai1983 said:


> Mine is from boots too (and i'm sure they do have an online store) and i've never had this problem! Can't believe they can get away with it!
> 
> To the poster who said about getting a "normal" thermometer, you need one to .00 accuracy for bbt charting otherwise you won't be able to track ovulation
> 
> start writing crappy reviews on the websites ladies!

Sent a message to the ebay seller already. They sold more than 1500 of those! Yikes!

Checked boots online store, can't find a BBT thermometer. They have 3 pages of regular ones though... Edit: nevermind, they don't ship outside of UK anyway.


----------



## DMG83

ah it's saying they're out of stock online at the moment... :dohh: i bet you could get one from a pharmacy though!


----------



## Soili

Nai1983 said:


> ah it's saying they're out of stock online at the moment... :dohh: i bet you could get one from a pharmacy though!

I'll have to try asking for it. I checked it today, and they only had 1 decimal point ones on display.


----------



## jpmystic

I've been using this one and get what seems like pretty good readings.. this cycle.. 

97.50,97.55,97.45,97.26,97.56,97.70,97.20,96.92,97.54,97.16,97.16,97.07,97.10,97.04,96.94,97.24,96.87,97.22,97.43,97.93,97.90,97.93,97.92,98.04

Hmm.. I noticed it says it has recall (last temp), but darn I've never noticed that.

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/bbt-thermometers.html


----------



## DMG83

this looks like the same make as the boots one! when u switch it on it gives you your last reading, then 36.5c then says Lo, then you use it...


----------



## Soili

Bumping this up, more people should see.


----------



## lol2811

I have now just bought this one. Has anyone else used it?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004EYMB0U/ref=oss_product


----------



## davo

How strange! Was using a boots digi to .0 last cycle but thought I'd best use a bbt to .00 so bought one off EBay. Thought it was odd how cheap they were at the time. Anyway been temping away and was beginning to think it was weird how my temps were so up n down and then I read this! Hmmm


----------



## janeybaby

Hmmm I bought my BBT from that seller on ebay and I tend to get alot of those temps. I think I will have a look in a shop for a different one and maybe see how that goes.


----------



## Soili

janeybaby said:


> Hmmm I bought my BBT from that seller on ebay and I tend to get alot of those temps. I think I will have a look in a shop for a different one and maybe see how that goes.

Pop a message to them as well! This piece of crap gotta be taken of the market.


----------



## wtt :)

i have the CVS BBT thermometer and it seems to work fine :flower:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

This has me worried now, I have the one from 'Fertilityfriend' on ebay though mine doesn't seem to be giving me the same temps so hopefully mines ok


----------



## Soili

Tinkerbell3 said:


> This has me worried now, I have the one from 'Fertilityfriend' on ebay though mine doesn't seem to be giving me the same temps so hopefully mines ok

Is yours in Celsius? Maybe only Fahrenheit ones are affected then?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Soili said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> This has me worried now, I have the one from 'Fertilityfriend' on ebay though mine doesn't seem to be giving me the same temps so hopefully mines ok
> 
> Is yours in Celsius? Maybe only Fahrenheit ones are affected then?Click to expand...

Yep, mine is Celsius


----------



## Nayr29

You can add 97.05 to the list of temps I now get a duplicate of. I have now had 21 temperatures charted and ONLY FOUR of them have I gotten once. Duplicates are:

96.8	4X
96.93	2X
97.05	2X
97.18	2X
97.33	2X
97.45	2X
97.73	3X

I'll be shopping this weekend for a new BBT thermometer.:growlmad:


----------



## wtt :)

when i first started charting, i had just come off the pill and my temperatures were all over the place, a couple of times even 95. something so i think the one from CVS (for the US girls on here ;)) is ok :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili you were right in the other thread, my thermometer is exactly the same as yours!! My duplicate temps seem to be 97.73 97.33 & 97.18. What annoys me about the thermometer is that yes it saves the last temp, but it flashes quickly with it, then changes to my highest recorded temp. Then if you switch it back off and on only the highest temp is showing so I've lost a few temps before I realised this and had to disregard the 98.6's so I've no idea what it was on those days and they were right before ovulation! Very annoying. Think I'll see if I can get myself a boots thermometer, though they're about £15!!! x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I have a trained eye for those already, yes ;) If I see a lot of temps on the same level on a chart while the temps are in between the first decimal - it's likely to be the same piece of junk thermometer I have.

The eBay seller fertilityplan still wouldn't admit there's something wrong with it. They offered refund if I ship it back. But it's gonna cost me more to ship it back with tracking than the cost of the whole thermometer. And of course I left feedback as soon as I got it, so can't even give them fat juicy negative anymore.


----------



## Trishg21

Awesome. I have the Walgreen's brand and my chart looks very similar :dohh: Now I have to buy a new one :cry:


----------



## TandJ

Im going to sound like a crazy woman now....:haha:
I have one BBT therm. I bought from early pregnancy tests.com and then I double check it with a therm. I bought from walmart haha:haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

TandJ said:


> Im going to sound like a crazy woman now....:haha:
> I have one BBT therm. I bought from early pregnancy tests.com and then I double check it with a therm. I bought from walmart haha:haha:

:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili I've just done a review on amazon for my thermometer, the sellers aren't gonna like it, but I'm not really getting at them, it's the manufacturer... BTW if you don't mind me asking, are you English living in Portugal, it's just your English is amazing if you're Portugese!! :) x


----------



## rosie5637

hmm i've been getting some of these temps quite a bit. apart from a crazy cycle last month i have always managed a triphasic chart though:shrug:

maybe it's just the second decimal place that is a bit screwed?:shrug:

if it were giving out completely false readings then i wouldn't have any triphasic charts iyswim


----------



## Steena13

I have the Geon from "fertilityplan" and Soili pointed this thread out to me a few days ago after looking at my chart. I purchased a new BBT from CVS b/c I didn't like the one they had at Walmart. Since I was (sort of) in the middle of my cycle (CD 16 of 23), I didn't feel comfortable switching to a new BBT until my next CD1, so I have been temping with the Geon and then right after temping again with the CVS to compare but I am recording the Geon temp for the rest of this cycle. So far my temps have been very similar. Since I just got it on Friday I only have temps from yesterday and this morning:

CD 17: Geon: 98.60; CVS: 98.53
CD 18: Geon: 97.73; CVS: 97.70 

I will update with the temps from the rest of this cycle a little later if you guys would like. Hope this helps


----------



## Nayr29

I wanted to provide an update on this. Last 4 days, got similar temps I've been getting and a chart all over the place. This morning, with the Walgreens pink thermometer I got my 5th 97.73 of this cycle which is the highest temp I've gotten.

Enter new thermometer from CVS. First time using it this morning, I'm CD30 and I get 98.24, 0.51 higher than any other temp with the other thermometer.

Of course, it's only one data point but now I'm hoping I didn't miss a whole cycle. Could also be good because my chart with the bad thermo does not show ovulation but perhaps this high temp indicates I did indeed O but just not sure when.


----------



## wtt :)

Nayr29 said:


> I wanted to provide an update on this. Last 4 days, got similar temps I've been getting and a chart all over the place. This morning, with the Walgreens pink thermometer I got my 5th 97.73 of this cycle which is the highest temp I've gotten.
> 
> Enter new thermometer from CVS. First time using it this morning, I'm CD30 and I get 98.24, 0.51 higher than any other temp with the other thermometer.
> 
> Of course, it's only one data point but now I'm hoping I didn't miss a whole cycle. Could also be good because my chart with the bad thermo does not show ovulation but perhaps this high temp indicates I did indeed O but just not sure when.

i have the CVS one and it seems to work correctly for me :thumbup:


----------



## Soili

Bumping up!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili do you like this months chart? Look how different it is to last cycle when I was using that nasty thermometer?! I started the new one CD 7 hence the first 6 days are a bit rocky. Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm confused. I have the the pink thermometer from target that sounds very similar to all of yours, and I get flat temps with numbers like 97.18 and 97.73. However. I still get a clear thermal shift each month that correlates with opk's. Are you guys not getting thermal shift? My temps are more erratic during period, but other htan that they are very very predictable. Maybe it is that my thermometer sucks, but I'm just wondering if I should still be concerned if I am getting a clear thermal shift?


----------



## MrsPTTC

StranjeGirl said:


> I'm confused. I have the the pink thermometer from target that sounds very similar to all of yours, and I get flat temps with numbers like 97.18 and 97.73. However. I still get a clear thermal shift each month that correlates with opk's. Are you guys not getting thermal shift? My temps are more erratic during period, but other htan that they are very very predictable. Maybe it is that my thermometer sucks, but I'm just wondering if I should still be concerned if I am getting a clear thermal shift?

I still got a thermal shift hun but same old temps were coming out & quite rocky. It's much better now I've got a new thermometer. And it saves the last temp until I take a new one, not like the other thermometer which if I blinked I'd miss it so it messed my chart up a bit last month x


----------



## KPerez

Mrs. AJ said:


> Nayr29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nayr29 said:
> 
> 
> Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have that same one and I get 96.8 and 97.18 a lot!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do some statistics with work and this is definitely not something that would happen just by chance. I would love to get some more information on this and see if it truly is a thermometer issue.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it IS a thermometer issue. I just did some googling and this thermometer has terrible reviews, many mentioning that it just spits out these same numbers. https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-basal-digital-thermometer/ID=prod4130206-product
> 
> I am sooooo disappointed, and now feel as thought I've just been wasting my time!Click to expand...

WOW! I have the walgreens and had the same thing! Thanks for the link! My chart is ALL over the place though 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Amberg1

Just been reading this thread as my temps are exactly the same as everyone elses and i too bought my bbt from ebay. I think i may have a dodgy one! Where is the best place to buy a reliable bbt from in the uk?


----------



## Soili

Amberg1 said:


> Just been reading this thread as my temps are exactly the same as everyone elses and i too bought my bbt from ebay. I think i may have a dodgy one! Where is the best place to buy a reliable bbt from in the uk?

Hi! First of all, open the claim with eBay even if you already left feedback. I tried to get some sense into the seller I bought it from, failed and went though eBay's customer protection and got the full cost refunded. Took a while, but in the end I got my money back.

I bought this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-Ovul...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item51980248dc a week ago. It's Celsius and from a different seller and so far it appears to be reliable. When it's reading temperature it goes through all the numbers, instead of jumping to same ones.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Amberg1 said:


> Just been reading this thread as my temps are exactly the same as everyone elses and i too bought my bbt from ebay. I think i may have a dodgy one! Where is the best place to buy a reliable bbt from in the uk?

I got one from Boots, it wasn't cheap but came with a chart book thing and holder which I don't need and I've put away but my chart using the new thermometer is completely different to last month, I'm much happier with it, just temping in celsius got a bit of getting used to lol x


----------



## KPerez

Just bought one from CVS! Hope its more accurate than Walgreens!


----------



## ssh0923

im so glad i came across this. i havent temped in just about a week because i was getting frustrated that my temp was reading the same and i thought it was just me. but after reading this i went to read my chart and realize that this past cycle it was 96.8 or 96.63 it keeps getting stuck at 96.63 at least 9 times this cycle. even though jan i got a spike in temp and i ovulated ( which was confirmed with opks) i just took a quit peek at it and realized i got a lot of 96.8 then too...hmmmmmmmmmm...now i'm startin to think since i missed my af this cycle maybe i am pregnant? but the bbt didn't pick it up?!?! ( i haven't taken an hpt yet) ahhhhhhhhhhhhh wishful thinking :D


----------



## Damita

Had the same issue with this BBT, I thought there was something wrong with me the last three cycles it been 96.80, 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.73 all the bloody time..


----------



## silverbell

Same here. I'm so glad I found this thread - thank you to the OP for raising this issue.

I have had consistent temps of: 96.80, 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.73 ever since I started using this exact BBT 1 year ago!

I always thought it must just be the resting temperature my body 'sat' at. 

Needless to say I'll be getting a different BBT now!


----------



## dizzyjoo

Very glad I read this thread - I was about to buy that exact one from Amazon UK (Home Health) - the one on the 1st post picture!

Anyone have any recommendations on where to get one from in the UK?

Jxxx

(Will be buying one if we aren't successful this month!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

dizzyjoo said:


> Very glad I read this thread - I was about to buy that exact one from Amazon UK (Home Health) - the one on the 1st post picture!
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on where to get one from in the UK?
> 
> Jxxx
> 
> (Will be buying one if we aren't successful this month!)

Well I got a Boots Thermometer after ditching the one in the pic, I will say it's much better but cost £15 and comes with a wallet and graph book you don't even need, my temps have been totally different since I changed thermometer. However - over the last week I think the battery is going or it's broken, it's certainly not sounding healthy, and I've only had it 2 months! Other ladies have recommended it so I think it must just be a bad one :shrug: x


----------



## Sooz

I was interested to see this crop up as I bought the thermometer shown on the first post from eBay, got a great chart from it first cycle and conceived with it first time too. I purchased it in September 2010.


----------



## Soili

Sooz said:


> I was interested to see this crop up as I bought the thermometer shown on the first post from eBay, got a great chart from it first cycle and conceived with it first time too. I purchased it in September 2010.

The thermometer wouldn't stop you from conceiving, obviously. It's not birth control. And I'm happy for you that you didn't have to find out that it always reads same numners by falling pregnant quickly. But for those who have to temp for more than one cycle or suspect not ovulating or trying to figure out some other issues, it's rather important to get accurate readings.


----------



## itwillbe

This thread saved my sanity. 

I'm using a Walgreen's and I could not, for the life of me, figure out why my temps were so low and so repetitive even though I know I ovulated because I had my usual ovulatory symptoms.

Geez Louise! I just took my temp with my old thermometer and the Walgreens came up .4 lower (even lower than when I woke up this morning). This is terrible.


----------



## sarah1726

thats the thermometer i have in the picture!!!


----------



## cebethel

I so WISH I had found this thread sooner! I bought the bbt thermo from walgreens & it has been giving me the same temps as the ladies had mentioned. My temps are all over the place! :growlmad:

My question is, where do I buy a good bbt thermo from??? I don' t want to have to do a trial & error thing where I buy a bunch of different ones & test them out. I'm almost 37, my time ttc is precious. I don't want to waste any of that precious time on crappy thermometers :nope:


----------



## redbubble

I have one from fertility plan. Not compared it to others temps yet but will look later and see. I haven't had any temps that are the same yet but only been temping this cycle.
My bbt thermometer is in celsius, it seems from the thread that most probes if not all are with farenheit thermometers. Does this seem same to others?


----------



## KPerez

cebethel said:


> I so WISH I had found this thread sooner! I bought the bbt thermo from walgreens & it has been giving me the same temps as the ladies had mentioned. My temps are all over the place! :growlmad:
> 
> My question is, where do I buy a good bbt thermo from??? I don' t want to have to do a trial & error thing where I buy a bunch of different ones & test them out. I'm almost 37, my time ttc is precious. I don't want to waste any of that precious time on crappy thermometers :nope:

women have had good luck with online brands. I bought the CVs brand, and was already pregnant.. Just my luck. Google different thermos. You should find a good one soo !


----------



## Jess137

I had the same problem with my Walgreens BBT. I ordered a BD one, and have been using it for a couple weeks and I LOVE IT!!! Plus I took my temp with both thermometers at the same time and they were different. The Walgreens one was giving me the same few temps over and over. I'm glad I wasn't the only one, I thought I just got a crappy one.

Oh, with the Walgreens one I got these temps multiple times:
97.58, 96.80, 96.48, 96.35, 96.93

I really, really recommend the BD BBT thermometer. It takes longer to come up with the temperature, but from what I have researched, that is why it is more accurate than a fast reading one. It also beeps the whole time, so you know that it is placed correctly in your mouth. It has one less decimal place than my old one, but apparently it is not necessary according to TCOYF.


----------



## KPerez

Jess137 said:


> I had the same problem with my Walgreens BBT. I ordered a BD one, and have been using it for a couple weeks and I LOVE IT!!! Plus I took my temp with both thermometers at the same time and they were different. The Walgreens one was giving me the same few temps over and over. I'm glad I wasn't the only one, I thought I just got a crappy one.
> 
> Oh, with the Walgreens one I got these temps multiple times:
> 97.58, 96.80, 96.48, 96.35, 96.93
> 
> I really, really recommend the BD BBT thermometer. It takes longer to come up with the temperature, but from what I have researched, that is why it is more accurate than a fast reading one. It also beeps the whole time, so you know that it is placed correctly in your mouth. It has one less decimal place than my old one, but apparently it is not necessary according to TCOYF.

Welcome to BNB!! Hope you catch your eggie!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Just thought I'd bump this up again. I have had this thermometer for a few cycles now and I'd always wondered why all of my charts are practically identical with the same old numbers cropping up day after day :growlmad:

Can anyone in the UK recommend a good one please with a link to it?? Thank you!! :hugs:

Baby dust to everyone :flower: xx


----------



## Grumblebea

I used the CVS purple one and then I saw this thread last week so I went back and checked my temps, no repeats and I got a bun too! Only bbt 1 1/2 cycles (my toddler hid my thermometer on me last cycle. GL.


----------



## ladygagafan

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Just thought I'd bump this up again. I have had this thermometer for a few cycles now and I'd always wondered why all of my charts are practically identical with the same old numbers cropping up day after day :growlmad:
> 
> Can anyone in the UK recommend a good one please with a link to it?? Thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :flower: xx


I got the one from Boots, was £5 comes with a chart and had no bother with it :) xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I looked on the Boots website and I couldn't find a BBT thermometer so I ordered the Baby Mad one instead. Comes with five free internet cheapies too and it's had good reviews on the net :thumbup: xx


----------



## anti

Ttc, how's the new thermometer going? I think I need to get a new one. I got one of those cheap ones from eBay and keep getting the same temps over and over again!! Beginning to think I'll never know when I o!!


----------



## KPerez

anti said:


> Ttc, how's the new thermometer going? I think I need to get a new one. I got one of those cheap ones from eBay and keep getting the same temps over and over again!! Beginning to think I'll never know when I o!!

I think its time for a new one too. >_< if you get repeating temps, then its not an accurate bbt. Its advertised as one, but it doesn't work. Also try internet ovulation strips. I got like 70 for 30 dollars and 30 hcg tests for like 16? Good bang for your buck, and with temping, it targets when you ov and keep temping to see the temp rise of your caught eggie! =]


----------



## mandy23

ok well i'm new here but after just reading this thread i'm concerned you feel the need to start a thread saying that all the bbt thermometers are faulty based on the one you bought, It's like saying that because one doesn't work then they all mustn't work and then you try and justify this when others talk of different brands by they must use the same chip.
I myself have one of those brands and i'm pregnant, i bought mine last month and have a bfp after a year trying to conceive and what i have found is that a womens temps will naturally fluctuate up and down throughout the month and it is not uncommon to regulary see the same temperature a number of times throughout a cycle, what is uncommon is a chart that shows flat temperatures that stay the same, this is common for thermometers that have a dying battery.
Even when you are taking your temperature at the same time, following all the guidelines, there is usually some fluctuation in temperatures. Your first step is to check your thermometer's battery. If your temperatures are still flat, and/or show no sign of a biphasic (ovulatory) pattern when you would expect them to, this is something to ask your doctor about if it happens for a few cycles. 
Maybe also try temping vaginally to see if this improves the bbt temps

if you are using opks and they show a rise in lh and a positive result yet your thermometer does not show this with lower and then higher temps then maybe there is a issue with your one.
however to start a thread based on one case or two out of the billions that are probably sold worldwide and start a panic among many ttc thinking that all bbt thermometers are faulty is wrong, by all means you are entitled to highlight a issue but to start some type of vendetta campaign which i feel it has come across as is wrong especially when there is no solid evidence to back it up.


----------



## Soili

Whoa, Mandy. Your first post one this board and you already complain about someone else posting a very valid warming. You don't happen to work for the company selling those crappy thermometers, do you?


----------



## MrsPTTC

OMG Mandy, what a horrid 1st post! What I find strange is that this thread is old, so why would you be searching for Faulty BBT thermometers when you are already pg unless you had a vested interest?! No-one is saying you can't get pregnant using a faulty BBT, all BBT does is tell you when you've ovulated, only OPK'ing can tell you before and as we all know you can't get pregnant after you ovulated! As far as I'm aware most of the posters still got a thermal shift, I know I did, but after changing to a different thermometer my temps were much better and less rocky. I'm now not temping at all as my FS told me it's pointless (though I disagree) and I personally find it too stressful. You will find there's a lot of threads/posts on B&B you may disagree with but everyone has their own opinion. I don't go in with :gun: on every thread I disagree with, and certainly wouldn't try and make someone feel bad. Soili didn't start the thread to try to scare people, just point out what she's noticed, and I for one am glad she did!


----------



## mandy23

Soili said:


> Whoa, Mandy. Your first post one this board and you already complain about someone else posting a very valid warming. You don't happen to work for the company selling those crappy thermometers, do you?

first of all iv'e been on the boards a while but never felt the need to post until i saw this thread, this thread was meant to alarm and worry many women who btt chart,and i actually found it by accident, the thread was titled as such to bring in others to notice it and it had litterally hung,drawn and quartered this bbt thermometer in the opening post it was said to be guilty regardless of hard facts and evidence , even when other bbt thermometer were mentioned it was then said they were probably using the same chip:dohh:
so sad that you feel the need to claim i must work for the company becuase i have a differ of opinion,strangely i thought as a memeber i was allowed a difference of opinion and my comments were nowhere near as a full on attack as the opening post.
i can assure you i do not work for this company however i have used this brand of bbt thermometer for everyone of my pregnancies and would recommend it to others.
nothing in the temps you state are alarming in any way infact when i search back from my charts i find quite a few where i will read the same temp, this is not abnormal and is infact very normal, each time my thermometer and opk have agree with each other so i am saddened and disappointed becuase i have a difference of opinion which i personally thought you were allowed to have that i get unwelcome comments.

Also when you post online it becames available for the whole world to read, some will see the comments above you posted as defamatory and also the use of coping pictures from the website can leave you open to liable, therfore while i agree in maybe highlighting a potential issue it is the way we word ourselves that can make the difference from trying to inform and opening yourself up to huge can of worms on a legal side of things and also potentially frightening women who are trying to concieve into thinking a product is flawed..we all know how stressful it is ttc i just feel a little more reasearch should have been made and perhaps a less derogative title would of allowed this thread to come across better, you call the company crappy based one your one experience, such a shame you feel the need to do this when this company alone produces many products to help couples to concieve.

but thank you for the welcoming post, its nice to see a newcomer is seen as some cloak and dagger figure with hidden agendas, i hoped my knowledge of ttc, my pregnancys and miscarridges would help others, it appears not!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

I have the pink one from Walgreens too! I just started temping but have gotten the same number 3 times. What's a good thermometer to get???


----------



## mandy23

mOmOf3BoYsS said:


> I have the pink one from Walgreens too! I just started temping but have gotten the same number 3 times. What's a good thermometer to get???

it's not unusual to get the same temps , i myself have had charts that show the same temps, you will have low bbt temps followed by high temps after ovulation, a faulty bbt thermometer will either show widely erractic temps or consistant flat temps.
i would recommend you also use opk to test for lh hormone which increases as you approach ovulation, i have found it usually best to combine the both which in turn will allow you to time intercourse (baby dancing) around your most fertile time.
you can buy opk test strips very cheap via the internet, i buy mine in 50's.:thumbup:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Wow, this is still an issue? This was going on since January of this year!


----------



## lushgirl84

Iv got the +EON one is that bad then?

My temps are 96.63 F, 96.63F, 96.08F and 96.73F.. This started after getting EWCM on tuesday.. Oh im well worrying now :(


----------



## SLH

Hmmm, I wonder if my brand new thermometer is broken. That would suck but it would make sense. FF told me I ovulated way later than my cbfm and it is also telling me I have a short luteal phase, but i'm wondering if it's just the thermometer.


----------



## Soili

Mandy, what the heck is wrong with you, seriously? I mean, if you're claiming to be just one of the women who TTC and not a company selling the thermometers? I still very much doubt that you're not from FertilityPlan, because your first post is very much like the load of crap they were trying to feed me to justify that it's me who's not charting right and the thermometer is just fine. I gotta be honest with you, you don't make much of a case and you sound awfully defensive of a clearly faulty product. Why on earth would you feel the need to do it, unless you have personal interest?

And yes, regarding your concerns, I very much intended this information to be available publicly online, so much better if it starts popping up in search engines. As far as I know I'm very much entitled to post an honest review of a bad quality product. You're welcome to make a thread saying "+EON" and Walgreens thermometers are fabulous, although they give you same temperatures".

Thank you for bumping the thread so actively in the last days, gives a lot more people a chance to check it.


----------



## mandy23

Soili said:


> Mandy, what the heck is wrong with you, seriously? I mean, if you're claiming to be just one of the women who TTC and not a company selling the thermometers? I still very much doubt that you're not from FertilityPlan, because your first post is very much like the load of crap they were trying to feed me to justify that it's me who's not charting right and the thermometer is just fine. I gotta be honest with you, you don't make much of a case and you sound awfully defensive of a clearly faulty product. Why on earth would you feel the need to do it, unless you have personal interest?
> 
> And yes, regarding your concerns, I very much intended this information to be available publicly online, so much better if it starts popping up in search engines. As far as I know I'm very much entitled to post an honest review of a bad quality product. You're welcome to make a thread saying "+EON" and Walgreens thermometers are fabulous, although they give you same temperatures".
> 
> Thank you for bumping the thread so actively in the last days, gives a lot more people a chance to check it.

oh dear it appears you have already hung this thermometer based on your own limited experience and and there is no real case to this because the posts don't back up your claims.
the word case you use is interesting however as it proves to me your'e only purpose was to create a thread in which you would be able to slander a product based on limited experience, ask for posts of support to back up your claims which it appears they have not and find a product gulity even though the evidence is limited and insignificant.
re i seem to be spouting the same as fertilityplan maybe it's becuase over the years i have a little more experience based on how they work, i have used a vareity of brands while trying to conceive and have not bought based on brand but what ever was to hand at the time and they all appear to work the same i find it strange that you think it wrong if a thermometer shows the same temp through out a cycle and it seems even with evidence that surgest this is not abnormal and that faulty thermometers will either show consistant flat temps or very errec temps it still appears your mission to crucify it..

you are not giving a honest overall review you didn't start the thread with a title i think my thermometer is not working anyone else , you started it with the title please read faulty bbt thermometers on the market based on your one experince, it was meant to draw people in, it was meant to confuse many women and it was meant to be defamortory to the supplier.

to be honest i'm not to bothered the thread has got bumped like you said it's laid dormant for months lol and if anything my comments will reassure all those looking at buying a bbt thermometer that unless their thermometer reads flat temps consistantly or widely erratic temps that don't correspond with your opks tests then they need not to worry.


all the best to you and everyone trying to conceive, lots of baby dust to you all:thumbup:
ta ta for now x


----------



## Soili

Geez, I don't know why I even bother, but ok, let's go all over it again. The original title of this thread wasn't was it is now. I don't remember what it was, but the thread wasn't meant to warn people about this particular thermometer. I did originally just post a question and it's still there at the bottom or the main post. However later on in this same thread Nayr29 mentioned how her thermometer gives her a lot of the same numbers, although it's being advertised as BBT thermometer and claimed to read up to second decimal point. It was then when I figured out that mine does the same and more people started showing saying their does the same. WE (not just me) then narrowed it down to 2 brands and assumed they must be using same chip. If you follow the link to the Walgreens thermometer, you'll see 5 pages of reviews claiming exact same issue we're discussing here. It appears to TRULY only read up to 1 decimal point and then give you a fake second decimal number, which is pretty much always the same. I'm not saying it completely inaccurate and you might still see a temp shift on the chart, but it IS NOT reading up to second decimal point, as it claims it does and for me it's enough to not give it any trust. 

When people talk about getting flat temps, it usually happens when they use 1 decimal point thermometers and that's perfectly understandable that one can get 3 same temps in the row, for example 97.5. However if you getting 97.33 several times, but never 97.30, 97.31, 97.32, 97.34, 97.35 and so on, then it's NOT normal. What are the odds the bodes of dozens of women on this forum and on Walgreens review page happen to function at the temp of 97.33 and not 0.01 higher or lower than that?

Read the whole thread, Mandy, and not just my original post.

And yes, I might have been rather strict in my comments regarding the company I personally bought this thermometer from, but that's because they blindly refused to admit a problem and it took me a good while to get money back from them. I assume at least in case with Walgreens one can return it easily.

Gosh, that really reminds of the discussions I was having with FertilityPlan. I try to warn them that their product is faulty, they answer how I should be using OPK as well, completely ignoring the issue I'm trying to report.

Mandy, what is it with you, really? You're just looking for someone to argue with?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili you don't need to justify yourself hun. I can't believe someone has such a bee in their bonnet over this. This person is supposed to be pregnant yet decided her first post would be on a BBT thread, it doesn't make sense why she would even be browsing the TTC forums when she's already pg. Defo sounds like she's protecting her own product. If I saw someone complaining about something I was using and happy with I would either ignore it or just say *as nicely as possible* that I hadn't had a problem with the product, and not start a witch hunt on the OP... Yes you started the thread but plenty of people have chipped in with the same thing, and plenty of people have said now they've changed thermometers their temps are different - why would this be if there was nothing wrong with the thermometer? At the end of the day, a faulty thermometer, will NOT stop you getting pregnant and you've never said that it will. If people are BD'ing regularly anyway and not just waiting for a +opk and temp shift then they will get pregnant when the time is right, but temps should be accurate and not the same old temp being recorded day after day cycle after cycle. I don't think this thread has frightened anyone, I have seen much scarier posts so maybe she should move on from this one and find some others to harrass. I'm leaving this thread now as I can't bear to see any more bitchy negativity about a helpful thread, it's making my eyes hurt :wacko: . Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## jessa_cole

Soili said:


> Ok, a BBT thermometer issue has been brought up by Nayr29. It seems there are a lot of BBT thermometers, different brands, that read same numbers and cannot be trusted when charting. Check your chart to see if you're getting a lot of same numbers and nothing in between.
> 
> When it comes to Fahrenheit ones, it looks like popular numbers are these: 96.80, 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.73
> 
> There's likely to be an issue with Celsius ones as well. Report if you noticed something about yours! I'll edit the post, when we get some information.
> 
> The brands in question so far are:
> 
> 1. Walgreens Basal Digital Thermometer Fast Reading
> 2. Those from eBay and Amazon.co.uk (sold by eBay user "fertilityplan" or "Home Health (UK) Ltd." on Amazon.co.uk ). Brand is "Eon" or "Geon" or "+eon".
> They look like this:
> https://www.zoombaby.co.uk/image/obj482geo456pg20p3.png
> 
> I've contacted the ebay seller "fertilityplan" (registered as "Home Health (UK) Ltd." on Amazon.co.uk), who I bought the thermometer from about this issue. They refuse to admit that there's something wrong with the thermometer and blame me for not temping properly. BEWARE!!
> 
> Spread the word!
> 
> _________________
> Original post was:
> I usually wake up on my own, without alarm. But I set it to 6.30, especially for BBT. The thing is I often get very light sleep in the morning, when I'm aware I'm not really fast sleep anymore, but don't wanna wake up yet. So I'm kinda resting in bed and lightly dreaming. Should I temp as soon as I become aware it's morning, even though it's not time yet and I don't plan on getting up? Or should I wait for the alarm?
> 
> I tried avoiding that issue by temping in the middle of the night, but that backfired. I started sleeping poorly through the whole night, and I then read on FF that it's really not advised to do it any other time then your normal wake up time.

From what I've gathered (from reviews and personal use), the ones from Walmart and Target do this as well.


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont temp (I tried!) but I just have to say how entertaining this post was. Lol. I do have to agree with the original poster though, that this post was just to send out a warning. I find it kind of stupid that somebody would respond with "You are trying to scare women" Uh..... that just...is...really stupid to me and makes me think whoever said that is kind of unintelligent. I dont understand what was meant to be scary over informative? 

Also agree that she might be a spokesperson for the company. I am positive they have "pregnant" people get on these websites and search for information about their products so they can get actual feedback and whatnot. And when she searched "whatever thermometer this is" and it came back with a ton of negative stuff, she felt the need to be rude about how everyone else must be stupid and she must be the Charting Queen since she got perfect temps and pregnant but everyone else is getting faulty temps. Definitely sounds like a hidden agenda!

Anyway, I was searching for a good thermometer and am quite GLAD I came upon this post. Definitely wont be buying one from there! I got my last one from fairhaven and it worked very well (just got banged up hence the new one) so perhaps I will just order another one of those. 

Thank you for posting this all those months ago. :flower:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Iv just gone and baught a babymad bbt cheapie off ebay and iv just read this, I hope it will be ok! Iv never done it before so im a virgin and going to look on google how to start temping :haha:


----------



## whimesy3

Mrs. AJ said:


> Nayr29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nayr29 said:
> 
> 
> Well isn't that interesting? Mine is a pink one from Walgreens. Perhaps our BBT thermometers are the problem?
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have that same one and I get 96.8 and 97.18 a lot!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do some statistics with work and this is definitely not something that would happen just by chance. I would love to get some more information on this and see if it truly is a thermometer issue.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it IS a thermometer issue. I just did some googling and this thermometer has terrible reviews, many mentioning that it just spits out these same numbers. https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-basal-digital-thermometer/ID=prod4130206-product
> 
> I am sooooo disappointed, and now feel as thought I've just been wasting my time!Click to expand...

I read this same review today, which caused me to ask a question about which BBT is the thermometer is the best! I didnt want to waste my precious TTC time using a faulty thermo!


----------



## taylorxx

just bumping this for more women to see :flower: xx


----------



## hungary97

Mine is one of the eon ones and works fine although it is a celcius not Fahrenheit x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks for bumping this, taylorxx. More ladies do need to see this thread.

I'm going to go order one of the CVS ones. The Walgreens one I have still works fine for my overall chart- I've been getting all my dips and spikes, but I've often thought it looked kind of rocky, and now that I know my temps are off, I just can't stand using it anymore.


----------



## secrethopeful

I just wanted to say that all this negativity about the thermometers really confused and upset me. I spent hours desperately trying to find one that wasn't any of the aforementioned brands. When I couldn't find one I felt like a complete failure as all the other women on here seemed to have found one that works.

Luckily my DH saw sense and talked me out of temping and I'm happy not temping for now. I have been put off temping so badly.

I've looked at charts on FF and it seems that lots of women get the same temps repeatedly, but still get the temp shift needed to detect ov, so this makes me think that it wouldn't matter what type of thermometer i had. 

Anyway, I just wanted to give the thread another perspective... hope I haven't upset the apple cart again, it was certainly not my intention.


----------



## tkina21

mine really seems to repeat it is weird. 
98.24
98.24
98.24
98.24
98.24
98.24
98.24
98.06
98.06
98.06
98.24
98.24
98.24
98.06
98.06
98.06
BD Digital Basal Thermometer
this is the bbt i bought


----------



## cckarting

how is it that Mandy says she's been on this site before but yet you have only posted 4 times since they've have been on bnb and the only times that they've posted has been on this thread??????


----------



## jessa_cole

cckarting said:


> how is it that Mandy says she's been on this site before but yet you have only posted 4 times since they've have been on bnb and the only times that they've posted has been on this thread??????

Probably because she's a company plant. Of course she's been here...to make sure people aren't saying bad things about her company. :winkwink:


----------



## Iwantababybad

Hhhhhhhmmm I have walgreens pink as well and I have seen those Numbers too:?


----------



## pinksprinkles

*~*Important Info*~*


*CVS BBT THERMOMETER*​
I ordered the *CVS purple thermometer* off their site this past week to check out and when it arrived it turned out to be a different (white) thermometer. I did call up CVS and bring it to their attention and they said they'd get the website fixed as soon as possible. The rep I spoke to doesn't think that they are carrying the purple one any more.

As for the new white thermometer, it has some serious issues:

1. It continues to read your temp after it beeps to say it is done. (I had it "beep" at 98.3-ish, but then it kept temping up to around 98.9!)

2. The thermometer is VERY short. I temp vaginally and was having a hard time getting the thermometer to the correct depth without it disappearing. (Sorry for tmi.) 

3. I used it three times in a row (all about 2 minutes apart) and got three VERY different readings- all at least .2 degrees apart. Eep!


*BD BASAL THERMOMETER​*

From what I've read, the *BD Basal* is the best out right now (accurate to .1F, the accuracy recommend by the book Taking Charge of your Fertility) and it can be found on Amazon. 


*WALGREENS BBT THERMOMETER*​
*I also looked into the Walgreens BBT issue. It turns out that they're not actually faulty. 
*
The concern so far is that the Walgreens and Walmart BBT have been displaying "repeat" temps. From what I've discovered, this is not true. 

What's going on is that the thermometers measure in C, not F, and convert to F temps. Since C is less "accurate" than F (because C measures in a rougher gradient), the conversions come across as what folks have been calling "repeat temps", but they're just the conversions of C, and just as accurate as their C counterpart. If true, this may make the Walgreen BBT more accurate than the BD Basal, coming in at somewhere between .09F (more accurate) and .16F (less accurate) accuracy.

NOTE: Some women may notice that they sometimes get temps that are not .09-.16F apart. It is_ theorized_ that the thermometer may ALSO be checking for .1 degree accuracy F readings, and displaying them if they are closer to the actual temp than the C conversion would be. If this is the case, it would make the Walgreens/Walmart BBT more accurate than the BD Basal.


*CONCLUSION*​
BD BASAL is probably the best choice for new charters as it has a published accuracy and in easy to understand. However, those ladies already charting with Walgreens/Walmart BBT thermometers most likely do not need to switch.


----------



## Damita

I recommend for UK ladies boots - fab and my FS approved of them


----------



## Rachel789

pinksprinkles said:


> *~*Important Info*~*
> 
> 
> *CVS BBT THERMOMETER*​
> I ordered the *CVS purple thermometer* off their site this past week to check out and when it arrived it turned out to be a different (white) thermometer. I did call up CVS and bring it to their attention and they said they'd get the website fixed as soon as possible. The rep I spoke to doesn't think that they are carrying the purple one any more.
> 
> As for the new white thermometer, it has some serious issues:
> 
> 1. It continues to read your temp after it beeps to say it is done. (I had it "beep" at 98.3-ish, but then it kept temping up to around 98.9!)
> 
> 2. The thermometer is VERY short. I temp vaginally and was having a hard time getting the thermometer to the correct depth without it disappearing. (Sorry for tmi.)
> 
> 3. I used it three times in a row (all about 2 minutes apart) and got three VERY different readings- all at least .2 degrees apart. Eep!
> 
> 
> *BD BASAL THERMOMETER​*
> 
> From what I've read, the *BD Basal* is the best out right now (accurate to .1F, the accuracy recommend by the book Taking Charge of your Fertility) and it can be found on Amazon.
> 
> 
> *WALGREENS BBT THERMOMETER*​
> *I also looked into the Walgreens BBT issue. It turns out that they're not actually faulty.
> *
> The concern so far is that the Walgreens and Walmart BBT have been displaying "repeat" temps. From what I've discovered, this is not true.
> 
> What's going on is that the thermometers measure in C, not F, and convert to F temps. Since C is less "accurate" than F (because C measures in a rougher gradient), the conversions come across as what folks have been calling "repeat temps", but they're just the conversions of C, and just as accurate as their C counterpart. If true, this may make the Walgreen BBT more accurate than the BD Basal, coming in at somewhere between .09F (more accurate) and .16F (less accurate) accuracy.
> 
> NOTE: Some women may notice that they sometimes get temps that are not .09-.16F apart. It is_ theorized_ that the thermometer may ALSO be checking for .1 degree accuracy F readings, and displaying them if they are closer to the actual temp than the C conversion would be. If this is the case, it would make the Walgreens/Walmart BBT more accurate than the BD Basal.
> 
> 
> *CONCLUSION*​
> BD BASAL is probably the best choice for new charters as it has a published accuracy and in easy to understand. However, those ladies already charting with Walgreens/Walmart BBT thermometers most likely do not need to switch.

Thank you for this informative post. I have been questioning my Walgreens BBT but this made me feel better!


----------

